# Yet another getting a new device soon thread with questions.



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

First of all, the reason I'm posting is that I appreciate the opinions of fellow Droid X users. You guys know how awesome the X was and still is wtih the development still going. Most people here have went with the galaxy nexus, or sgs3. I know the nexus probably has everything in the world available for it as far as roms and rooting goes, and was probably done quickly.

I know a lot of devs have went to the sgs3 as well as users around here. How do you guys like your devices? Can you play games for Tegra Phones with good graphics and frame rates, or does the tegra have more instruction sets and or more graphics cores or is it just better overall than the sgs3's graphics chip. Or is it the other way around?

Some have said the gnex and sgs3 feel cheaper than the X. I'm pretty sure both have gorilla glass, but has anyone dropped theirs?

The phone I am wanting is the note 2 even though I absolutely hate the Verizon Home button, and I'm betting it'll be even more of a pain in the ass to root/rom than the sgs3, hopefully it'll be the same. But I honestly don't trust Verizon in this regard.

How do you guys like you're phones compared to the X as far as speed and durability. The custom roms and their functionality etc. I'm pretty sure you can get custom kernels for both the gnex and sgs3 which would be something I'd look forward to. Assuming the kernel had the correct driver modules,and provided full functionality.

Thanks in advances for any responses. I'll try to get caught up more this weekend, I've been extremely busy at work and home but I'm in coal country and I'm lucky to still be working with all the layoffs. Even though I work for an engineering firm, we do mining mostly at my office with me also doing IT/GIS along aspects of the permitting process. I'm not anti-environment, but removing coal now would increase energy costs, and put a ton of people out of work in an already economically dead region of the country where there's not any other industry. Well, I don't wanna get into politics because I honestly didn't support either the democrat or republican. None of the above for me. From Monty Brewster.

Thanks again and sorry to ramble, but those of you who know me, I tend to do that at times.

have a nice weekend everyone!

If anyone is in a part of the country that's been hit hard by strange weather recently (HAARP which I won't get into), you're probably not on Rootz, but I wish all the best for the familys, and my thoughts are with them. I am very sorry for those who've lost everything, and anyone hit hard whether you had a window blown out and that's it or lost everything, I wish nothing but the best for your futures.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

The gnex is awesome. Unlimited possibilities. Customization is unlimited. I haven't really done any gaming but this phone is fast. I actually underclock it a lot. Battery life for a lot of people sucks. But I have found the perfect combination lately. Below is my latest battery stats. I know this isn't specific to any of your questions but may still be a deciding factor.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

It depends on what you are looking for TBH...

First let me put up some clarification for you regarding Note 2 / GS3 / GNex.

The GNex is of course unlockable from the factory, being a Nexus device. And if you want crack-flashing, and the best AOSP experience as far as stability, that IS the device.

The GS3 (I have) is a fantastic device. We do have an insecure bootloader that was leaked so as of this time we are fully unlockable/rootable/flashable. Custom recoveries, kernels, the who she-bang, the only thing we are really missing is fastboot, but that is really only for unbricking, and we have ODIN (like RSD Lite) to unbrick if needed.

The Note 2 will have a locked bootloader on Verizon too, so development on that device will be heavily dependent on whether they get a leaked bootloader like the GS3 did. I would highly doubt the same thing will happen again, sorta lightning striking twice, if you know what I mean. That being said, with something like the Note 2, staying on Touchwiz has more advantages (such as using the S Pen for all those fancy tricks). The Note 2 is also going to be the most burly as far as hardware, but being as it uses a Exynos quad, a lot of developers have sworn those off recently because of Samsung not releasing source support. So the Note 2 will likely have the least development support out of it, but could well be one of the nicer actual devices hardware-side.

To me, the GS3 is a great middle-ground device. The S4 dual is plenty powerful, much more than the GNex, the radio reception is bounds better than the GNex, the screen is better, and the battery is better (oh and we have double the RAM too of course). The hardware is all around just a better device. Development is of course not as busy as the GNex, but you have a healthy selection as it is one of the most popular phones (similar to how the DX had lots of development being as it was very popular) but of course being as its unlockable we get all the joys of kernels, custom recoveries, etc.

Also with Black Friday I've seen various ads around the internet for the device going on sale as low as $1 on contract... basically free. You can't beat that. The GNex you can usually get free on contract too, but if the cost is the same, go with the GS3 personally... its just all around a better device. Unless you really want to have all the development you can take, but some of those have moved to the GS3, and will probably be moving the Nexus 4 soon. The S3 is a ~5 month old device, the GNex is a year old device. That also makes a difference too. And we have all the development I personally feel necessary on the S3 (CM, AOKP, Liquid, Slim Bean, Black Bean for major AOSP, plus custom Touchwiz ROMs). The Note 2 is a very much a specialty device. Either you want it and you know you want it and will get it, but I feel its in a different category than the standard high-end smartphone, due to how its used, its S Pen, its size, etc...


----------



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks to both of you for your input its much appreciated.

I see what your saying about the leaked bootloader. And you're probably right it wont happen again unless it was actually " leaked" accidentally by Verizon due to all of the hoopla surrounding this subject. I was wanting the s3 initially until I heard about the note. I don't own a tablet and that device makes more sense in that regard. If Samsung doesn't open up on their hardware/s-pen then it'll be like trying to get HDMI and HD recording to work on the X in CM7/MIUI/CM9 etc. Thanks again fellows.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

Another device worth looking into is the HTC Droid DNA. Ya I know it has the worst name ever, but hey the specs are great from what has leaked. This phone has yet to be "Officially" released, although Verizon has put out confirmation of its existence and pretty much posted on their google+ its launching 11/20. It is rocking the s4 pro quad core at 1.5 ghz with 2GB of ram, and by far the best display on any phone currently out. Full 1080 screen and 440ppi. Worth checking out if you are thinking about it. The Galaxy Nexus is a great phone and will have development for years which is a nice thing to have.It is however last year's phone. A lot to think about, for me, I am getting this phone, thought I'd put in my 2 cents.

Edit. The information on the Droid DNA just dropped. I just made my pre-order. here is a link...http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/11/13/htc-droid-dna-official-5-of-eye-melting-1080p-headed-to-verizon-on-november-21st/


----------



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

First off thanks to you guys for taking time out of your days to respond. Many thanks. I have went with the sgs3 for myself, but was really considering the note2 and the new HTC DNA going on sale on friday rumored at 149. I could have gotten it for that, but Got the SGS3 16GB in Black for 99, The GNEX was 49 but I would have paid zero for that, I can't remember why they were doing the 50dollars off thing, and I know that you can get one(sgs3) for cheap on upgrade frpm other places/ The fake verizon outlet the guys who sold me the X, wouldn't take back a simple car adapter even though it was under warranty sp?. Verizon wouldn't help when calling from a borrowed phone even though it, Every Verizon store I went to in the tri-cities wouldn't help, but on my way home I stopped at the nearest one for me and after some thought said they'd take it back simply because I deserved a replacment is a one hour drive for me , but that's not unusual in this area to have to drive an hour to get somewhere. We just recently got the three tiered Walmart 2 parking levels and the store. Special elevators for the buggles. LOL I'm not kidding. Anyway, I guess I'm saying I don't mind paying more when people in my area can profit (said he worked on comission mainly) from the sale not some third party. I wanted to try out the new DNA from HTC but they never had one on display, and the manager wouldn't let the salesman get one out and set it up at 30min to closing. She should have though I really wanted to check that phone out especially since I love the black and red themes anyway. But like the Note 2, I'm afraid of the support it receives. I don't want the love the X2 received that's for sure when it first came out that's for sure.

Thanks to everyone in the X community who raised me so to speak on smart phones. Last night I went from stock rooted recoveried and bootloadered, and nandroided to liquid on the S3 to try it out, I wished I could have used Titanium on a couple Samsung apps, but I'm sure I could find them., There's not a better bunch of guys to talk to in the world than those who hang or used to hang and dev here and another place where I met you to begin with.. Even though at times the road has been bumpy and the discussions heated between some, which was cool, because they probably respect either other anyway. Well, Thanks again and I'll be back because I'm sure I'm not just going to let it sit. I might have to get on over to Rev/Pooka's post where they discussed this very thing.. LOL


----------



## lobsterboy (Feb 2, 2012)

LOL I just got my GS3 on VZW two days ago. I wanted to go the unlocked phone with a prepaid sim route but found a deal I could not resist. I got my GS3 for 96 cents at a private VIP(not sure I really qualify)sale at Sam's Club. So a new GS3 for $1.02 with tax! Seems like a good portion of the DX community has the GS3 so it already feels a little like home.

Thanks to everyone who has contributed here for all your hard work. I still have my DX and might lone it to my Dad whose DX2 croaked recently and who is forced to use my Mom's old work Blackberry which he hates. After that it will probably see duty as a streaming media device in the basement and to fill my need to flash ROMs as the GS3 will remain stock for now.

Sent from my Transformer Pad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

lobsterboy said:


> LOL I just got my GS3 on VZW two days ago. I wanted to go the unlocked phone with a prepaid sim route but found a deal I could not resist. I got my GS3 for 96 cents at a private VIP(not sure I really qualify)sale at Sam's Club. So a new GS3 for $1.02 with tax! Seems like a good portion of the DX community has the GS3 so it already feels a little like home.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has contributed here for all your hard work. I still have my DX and might lone it to my Dad whose DX2 croaked recently and who is forced to use my Mom's old work Blackberry which he hates. After that it will probably see duty as a streaming media device in the basement and to fill my need to flash ROMs as the GS3 will remain stock for now.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Pad using Tapatalk 2


I would at least root and unlock that bad boy soon. JB OTA is to be soon and will probably come with a patched locked boot loader.

Tapped from my jelly-beaned d2vzw with 4.2 gapps


----------



## lobsterboy (Feb 2, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> I would at least root and unlock that bad boy soon. JB OTA is to be soon and will probably come with a patched locked boot loader.
> 
> Tapped from my jelly-beaned d2vzw with 4.2 gapps


I probably will but, coming from a locked bootloader and on a completely different brand I am having to do a lot of reading to make sure I do it all the right way. Also, I am in the process of doing a clean Windows install on a new ssd and therefore do not have a fully functioning pc to use. Hopefully by the end of today I will have that all sorted and then start to install the Samsung drivers and any other utilities that will be needed. I like to take my time with rooting and unlocking because I do not want to brick my new phone. I have been reading the tutorials on here and xda and it seems like it shouldn't be too difficult a process.

Any recommendations for recovery and kernel? I think I will probably go with Bean's rom for a first flash.

Thanks


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

lobsterboy said:


> I probably will but, coming from a locked bootloader and on a completely different brand I am having to do a lot of reading to make sure I do it all the right way. Also, I am in the process of doing a clean Windows install on a new ssd and therefore do not have a fully functioning pc to use. Hopefully by the end of today I will have that all sorted and then start to install the Samsung drivers and any other utilities that will be needed. I like to take my time with rooting and unlocking because I do not want to brick my new phone. I have been reading the tutorials on here and xda and it seems like it shouldn't be too difficult a process.
> 
> Any recommendations for recovery and kernel? I think I will probably go with Bean's rom for a first flash.
> 
> Thanks


Personally I prefer TWRP. You can get the latest on that from Invisiblek's goo.im account in .img file format, which can be flashed easily with EZRecovery if you don't want to do it the manual method using dd and terminal.

Kernel is preference and if you are flashing Beans I'm not sure as I haven't ran Touchwiz in ages. People tend to like Lean Kernel and KT747 the most on average I'd say. I used to run Faux but lately has been a bit slow to update so I went back to Lean and have no complaints. Just make sure kernel matches ROM base (touchwiz vs AOSP and ICS vs JB)

Rooting, unlocking and getting recovery is really dead simple and with one-clicks can be done in a matter or 2-3 minutes overall. Then run the IMEI backup (terminal method and Synergy.zip) and get to flashing.

Here's what I would look at to make it easy - there is a basic idiot-proof guide to quick root/unlock/recovery over at s3forums I threw together. It doesn't explain anything about unbricking or the like, but there is plenty of those, and this route is by far the fastest and easiest root method as manually flashing via ODIN is not required:

http://www.s3forums.com/forum/showthread.php?p=18535

After that hit up the pinned IMEI thread here @Rootz and in the OP there is two backups. Run those, then you are free!

Tapped from my jelly-beaned d2vzw with 4.2 gapps


----------



## lobsterboy (Feb 2, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> Personally I prefer TWRP. You can get the latest on that from Invisiblek's goo.im account in .img file format, which can be flashed easily with EZRecovery if you don't want to do it the manual method using dd and terminal.
> 
> Kernel is preference and if you are flashing Beans I'm not sure as I haven't ran Touchwiz in ages. People tend to like Lean Kernel and KT747 the most on average I'd say. I used to run Faux but lately has been a bit slow to update so I went back to Lean and have no complaints. Just make sure kernel matches ROM base (touchwiz vs AOSP and ICS vs JB)
> 
> ...


Rooted using your tutorial on the other forum! Now I just have to figure out the whole IMEI thing and I will have it unlocked. I have to say that not having an unlocked bootloader made this process simpler on the DX though of course it also limited our ability to do stuff(good and bad) to our phones. I already made a backup using Titanium because I remember from our Nexus 7 that the unlock process is destructive to data and I wasn't sure if the app was the same. Back to reading...


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

lobsterboy said:


> Rooted using your tutorial on the other forum! Now I just have to figure out the whole IMEI thing and I will have it unlocked. I have to say that not having an unlocked bootloader made this process simpler on the DX though of course it also limited our ability to do stuff(good and bad) to our phones. I already made a backup using Titanium because I remember from our Nexus 7 that the unlock process is destructive to data and I wasn't sure if the app was the same. Back to reading...


No data is lost in our bootloader unlock, as its a different process, as ours wasn't designed to be unlocked, we are actually just physically replacing the bootloader from a locked one to an unlocked one. That's basically it. The IMEI thing isn't really because of the bootloader unlock its because Samsung derped up with some of the firmware on the phone. So you can root/recovery/unlock and should be good w/out losing any data, same with IMEI backups.


----------



## lobsterboy (Feb 2, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> No data is lost in our bootloader unlock, as its a different process, as ours wasn't designed to be unlocked, we are actually just physically replacing the bootloader from a locked one to an unlocked one. That's basically it. The IMEI thing isn't really because of the bootloader unlock its because Samsung derped up with some of the firmware on the phone. So you can root/recovery/unlock and should be good w/out losing any data, same with IMEI backups.


Sent from my Transformer Pad using Tapatalk 2

Thanks Goose, got it all sorted with the IMEI backed up twice just because I can. Running Beans Touchwiz on the kernel he included and with the new radio and rpm. Definitely an improvement over stock ICS as I had some lag between screens even with our good processor. Lag is gone and transitions are zippy. I still haven't done much research on kernels though.

Thanks for your tutorials, they were a big help.


----------



## innesness (Mar 11, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> Here's what I would look at to make it easy - there is a basic idiot-proof guide to quick root/unlock/recovery over at s3forums I threw together. It doesn't explain anything about unbricking or the like, but there is plenty of those, and this route is by far the fastest and easiest root method as manually flashing via ODIN is not required:
> 
> http://www.s3forums....ead.php?p=18535


Not to further hijack the thread but is there a guide that's as clear & concise as this one for the international/i9300 model? I've just upgraded to an SIII myself and frankly I'm terrified to get started rooting this baby since I haven't a modicum, haha.

What I do know is I definitely want to unlock & root it, and get flashing already. I've combed through Google and found so many different 20+step methods and
one-clicks which has only made me more nervous about going the wrong way about it & winding up with a paperweight


----------

